# what is under tom nooks blue pants?



## The friendcode exchanger (Jul 15, 2015)

in all animal crossing games exept new leaf tom nook wears some kind of blue pants
but the other characters dont wear pants I recently started wondering whats under those blue pants
do you have any idea whats under them


----------



## Azza (Jul 15, 2015)

I have no idea but I'm not completely sure I want to know, nor do most other people.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 15, 2015)

beneath those blue pants is the answer to life
actually idk, and I don't want to know oops


----------



## Murray (Jul 15, 2015)

probably legs?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 15, 2015)

More blue pants.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2015)

a pair of abnormally large testicles

tom nook is based on a tankui, which are depicted with large testicles in japanese culture, which symbolize financial luck/richness (makes sense since tom nook is greedy and money hungry). the game obviously has to censor this this because it's targeted towards young children, so they gave him the pants/apron to cover them, probably to symbolize modesty.
then when he upgrades his attire, and has nothing covering his lower region, he tucks them up inside his clothes, which is why his tummy is so big


----------



## Beige (Jul 15, 2015)

tom nook strikes me as the sort of guy who has legs


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay, I don't think this thread needed to happen.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 15, 2015)

large quads


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

He probably has big bulky muscular body builder legs


----------



## Rasha (Jul 15, 2015)

Underneath the ugly jeans lies something oh so crave worthy, yum


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

muscular legssss​


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Underneath the ugly jeans lies something oh so crave worthy, yum



christ


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

Possibly all the money that he's earned from loans.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 17, 2015)

The tears of all the children that are in debt


----------



## hopemayor (Jul 17, 2015)

i'm scared (*/ω＼*)


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 17, 2015)

Thick thighs.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 17, 2015)

Legs.......


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Or maybe all the stuff that he bought from you in the previous games?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

This thread...


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

buns and thighs


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

the world's best thunder thighs


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 22, 2015)

This thread makes me so happy.
But no seriously the tanuki thing is legit. There's a tanuki statue in-game, called the Raccoon Figurine, and it has "them" down to its feet.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 22, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> This thread makes me so happy.
> But no seriously the tanuki thing is legit. There's a tanuki statue in-game, called the Raccoon Figurine, and it has "them" down to its feet.



AUGH!! *races to her mayor's treehouse, which features two of the figurines, just to seeeeeeee*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

all the times you wasted on playing ACNL



Fuwa said:


> buns and thighs






​


----------



## mintellect (Jul 22, 2015)

Jake. said:


> a pair of abnormally large testicles
> 
> tom nook is based on a tankui, which are depicted with large testicles in japanese culture, which symbolize financial luck/richness (makes sense since tom nook is greedy and money hungry). the game obviously has to censor this this because it's targeted towards young children, so they gave him the pants/apron to cover them, probably to symbolize modesty.
> then when he upgrades his attire, and has nothing covering his lower region, he tucks them up inside his clothes, which is why his tummy is so big



This... Please don't... 

although tbh this does sound legit


----------



## queertactics (Jul 22, 2015)

this game is rated e for everyone and y'all need to stop


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 22, 2015)

queertactics said:


> this game is rated e for everyone and y'all need to stop



But this forum is rated M for mature. Some serious s*** gets discussed here, so I don't know why it is off-limits to talk about Tom Nook's junk. At least he has the decency to cover up unlike a lot of characters in the game.


----------



## queertactics (Jul 22, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> But this forum is rated M for mature. Some serious s*** gets discussed here, so I don't know why it is off-limits to talk about Tom Nook's junk. At least he has the decency to cover up unlike a lot of characters in the game.



were you here for the kid who was in love with his cousin because that drama was EASILY my favorite thing i've seen on this forum


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 22, 2015)

queertactics said:


> were you here for the kid who was in love with his cousin because that drama was EASILY my favorite thing i've seen on this forum



Nope. I don't know what you are talking about.  I would have liked to have been around for that though.


----------



## Gerudo (Jul 22, 2015)

Giant Testicles.
Because he is a Tanuki


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jul 24, 2015)

actually he is a racoon and tanukis are not racoons


----------



## Flopunny (Jul 24, 2015)

Life, the universe and everything


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 25, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> actually he is a racoon and tanukis are not racoons



Um... In the JP game he was a tanuki, and the only reason he was translated as a raccoon in international version was because tanukis are specifically from Japanese legends. His name is even a play on _tanuki,_ so it's not even so much a cultural translation as a Genius Bonus.
So, yeah, he has a stash of sake (most likely) and all the tanuki parts.


----------



## M i l l i o (Jul 25, 2015)

This has been a really interested forum to read through.. D:


----------



## Clementinia (Jul 25, 2015)

Check out this rad thing! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ7Y5WQBoVg It's a video that includes a little bit about Tom Nook. It might be the second video, but it has a lot to do with the lore of what type of animal Tom nook is.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

His lower half.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Bostostar (Aug 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> a pair of abnormally large testicles
> 
> tom nook is based on a tankui, which are depicted with large testicles in japanese culture, which symbolize financial luck/richness (makes sense since tom nook is greedy and money hungry). the game obviously has to censor this this because it's targeted towards young children, so they gave him the pants/apron to cover them, probably to symbolize modesty.
> then when he upgrades his attire, and has nothing covering his lower region, he tucks them up inside his clothes, which is why his tummy is so big



I almost typed up the same thing. I sent a picture of the old japanese folk art of tanukis and chuckled a bit.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 27, 2015)

Isn't it an apron? Anyways, under those lustrous, burlap clothes, there lives a magical troll that ha even more burlap clothes on with pockets to new dimensions... Or some huge testies.


----------

